# Pump wiring



## Cheverge (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Swiftech MCP655-B, it has three wires coming off it, yellow, black, and blue, the blue is the speed controller I'm pretty sure, I dont have the manual. Does it have to be hooked up or will the pump run with just the black and yellow wires?


----------

